# Stupid Question on pleacing a Jack Stand



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I had borrowed a pair of jack stands from friend long time ago, and I used them many times. However, I would like to know where are the proper positions I should place them for both lifting the front and the rear. I used them near the factory jack points but the area supported by them seem to be damaged slightly. Because I don't have a floor stand, so each time I worked under my ride, I lift it up by the jack ( the one comes with the car) and place a stand next to it. 

Please tell me if anybody know where are the proper positions for jack stands, I don't wanna damage my car! Thanks!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

stone said:


> I had borrowed a pair of jack stands from friend long time ago, and I used them many times. However, I would like to know where are the proper positions I should place them for both lifting the front and the rear. I used them near the factory jack points but the area supported by them seem to be damaged slightly. Because I don't have a floor stand, so each time I worked under my ride, I lift it up by the jack ( the one comes with the car) and place a stand next to it.
> 
> Please tell me if anybody know where are the proper positions for jack stands, I don't wanna damage my car! Thanks!!


As far as I know the jacking points are the correct place, the seam here is strong and supports the car with the factory jack or jack stands. This is how I support my cars when working on them. (all the unibody cars I have had !!!) 
If there is damage you can get plastic block that goes around the area and seam, I saw a product review but have not seen them for sale (but I have not looked.)


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i place my stands right where the control arms connect to the chassis..my stands fit perfectly where the smaller red circle is but i think (im not 100% sure)...you can place your stands any where the control arm connects to the chassis...as always be careful...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Divo25 said:


> i place my stands right where the control arms connect to the chassis..my stands fit perfectly where the smaller red circle is but i think (im not 100% sure)...you can place your stands any where the control arm connects to the chassis...as always be careful...


Thanks Divo25, your diagram is clean and useful! I will try there next time with care!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

btw, where did you get this diagram?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

your welcome ! I scanned it out of the Hanynes repair manual


----------

